
First Click Free - LiveTheDream
http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=74536
======
makethetick
Interesting tactic but it would defeat the object of signing up to gain
access. Even if you lost access by clicking, you can just open up a new
browser or view the cached version.

